# Me, too. [childish?]



## Akihiro

I often use 'Me, too.' when someone's statement applies to mine.  But the other day, one of my friends from America said, "it's ok to use it, but it sometimes sounds childish and you don't have to say it often, especially in a formal situation.  Is it always true?


----------



## PaulQ

The important word is "*sometimes*" -> "it *sometimes *sounds childish."
_Is it always true?_-> if it only happens *sometimes *- it cannot happen *always*...


----------



## Akihiro

OK.  Then I change my question.  Is 'Me, too.' a childish phrase?  It may depend on the situation where it is used, but does it sound childish in general?


----------



## Copyright

Akihiro said:


> OK.  Then I change my question.  Is 'Me, too.' a childish phrase?  It may depend on the situation where it is used, but does it sound childish in general?


No, not in general, especially when I use my deep voice. But you don't want to use it a lot.


----------



## Keith Bradford

There are some people who, in the absence of original thoughts, say "Me too" to whatever other people say.  They're called *wannabees *- those who _want to be_ like more successful people.  This in general is a childish attitude.

To express the same meaning but in a more sophisticated way, try alternating with "I quite agree... That's my view entirely... I've had the same experience myself..."

If you find you're saying these phrases more than a few times a day, start questioning your philosophy of life...


----------



## Truffula

I think the childishness is more cultural than linguistic, but the linguistics add to it.  "Me too" is informal and has short words that kids know well, so it's best used in a setting that is informal in nature and, while it's not childish sounding specifically, it can sound childish if said in a formal setting.

The act of saying that something someone else said also applies to you is something young children do as an attention grabbing maneuver.  In general adults have learned not to do that sort of attention grabbing in such obvious ways.  

It might be that in Japanese culture this is a more reassuring thing to say as in it assures the person that they are not the only one.  But in American culture it's more about trying to steal the spotlight.  So that might explain your American friend's reaction.


----------



## suzi br

Akihiro said:


> I often use 'Me, too.' when someone's statement applies to mine.  But the other day, one of my friends from America said, "it's ok to use it, but it sometimes sounds childish and you don't have to say it often, especially in a formal situation.  Is it always true?


Your friend has said it to you in a specific context. I guess your use was annoying her, so you need to look at your own habits. What was the context that made her draw your attention to what you do? 

I say it occasionally. No-one has ever complained  it's an easy way to agree with someone, I find.


----------



## Packard

_I think she's beautiful.  Me too.  
I'll have another bourbon.  Me too._

Neither of the above sound childish to me.  What would the alternative be?  _And I?  Me also?  Ditto?
_

But the below does sound childish:
_

Who wants vanilla ice cream?
I do, I do, I do!
Me too!  Me too!_


----------



## Cenzontle

> _I think she's beautiful._


So do I.


> _I'll have another bourbon._


I'd like one too.  I'll have one too.


----------



## pob14

suzi br said:


> I say it occasionally.


Me too.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Akihiro said:


> OK.  Then I change my question.  Is 'Me, too.' a childish phrase?  It may depend on the situation where it is used, but does it sound childish in general?


I think Truffula makes good points on this.

I think it can easily sound childish, and I wouldn't use it unless I was parodying childish speech, something I do rarely.


----------



## Myridon

suzi br said:


> I say it occasionally.





pob14 said:


> Me too.


Me, too, but I like to add something about the subject so I sound like I have opinions of my own.

(If pob14 had continued with an further opinion or an example, it would be less likely to be mistaken for childish speech.  It also helps the other person to continue with the conversation.)


----------



## PaulQ

Akihiro said:


> OK. Then I change my question. Is 'Me, too.' a childish phrase? It may depend on the situation where it is used, but does it sound childish in general?


The question has not changed. If its meaning is possible sometimes but not others, then there can be *no *"in general" answer.

It is rather like asking if cars are dangerous - they can be sometimes and at other times, they are not.


----------



## Packard

Cenzontle said:


> So do I.
> 
> I'd like one too.  I'll have one too.



I didn't say that they were sophisticated responses, only that they did not necessarily sound childish.

Children (most) are unsophisticated and use unsophisticated language.

The use of unsophisticated language is not the exclusive right of children; adults use it also.


----------



## Akihiro

suzi br said:


> Your friend has said it to you in a specific context. I guess your use was annoying her, so you need to look at your own habits. What was the context that made her draw your attention to what you do?
> 
> I say it occasionally. No-one has ever complained  it's an easy way to agree with someone, I find.



Well, not on some special occasions.  I just say it often, which is probably a little annoying to her.


----------



## ewie

suzi br said:


> I say it occasionally.





pob14 said:


> Me too.


So do I

_(Nope, I have no original thoughts on the matter.)_


----------



## heypresto

And me.


----------



## Packard

Sometimes agreeing with someone can be a form of flattery.  But a knee-jerk “me-too” might seem annoying if the listener thinks it is automatic.

Pretty girl:  I like vanilla ice cream best.

Joe:  Me too.

Pretty girl:  On the second thought I like chocolate ice cream best.

Joe:  Me too.

Pretty girl:  You know, after thinking about its, I guess I really like strawberry ice cream best.

Joe:  Me too.

Pretty girl:  Really?  It is amazing how often we seem to agree,

Note:  Names have been changed to protect the innocent.


You will have to determine if it is the words that sound childish or if it is the frequent agreeing words that are annoying.


----------



## london calling

heypresto said:


> And me.


And me.


----------



## Packard

london calling said:


> And me.


I too concur.


----------



## Packard

Packard said:


> I too concur.


I assent too.


----------



## london calling

Packard said:


> I assent too.


Do you agree as well?


----------



## heypresto

Packard said:


> I assent too.



You'll hear a murmur of acquiescence from me too.


----------



## ewie

heypresto said:


> You'll hear a murmur of acquiescence from me too.


You and me both, HP


----------



## london calling

ewie said:


> You and me both, HP


Me too.


----------



## heypresto

Hands up if you _don't_ agree.


----------



## ewie

I thought of another one on my way to Asda ... now forgotten


----------



## Thomas Tompion

ewie said:


> You and me both, HP


That's the most sick-making one yet.


----------



## Packard

heypresto said:


> You'll hear a murmur of acquiescence from me too.


I was trying to use the verb form; I think the noun works better.  (Thanks for the murmuries.)

You have my loud murmur of assent.


----------



## Packard

Thomas Tompion said:


> That's the most sick-making one yet.


I guess it is contagious; we all seem to agree.


----------



## london calling

Packard said:


> I guess it is contagious; we all seem to agree.


Right, so if anybody asks  we can say 'Us too'.


----------



## Packard

london calling said:


> Right, so if anybody asks  we can say 'Us too'.


Childish.


----------



## london calling

Packard said:


> Childish.


.


----------



## ewie

Thomas Tompion said:


> That's the most sick-making one yet.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

To the original poster, maybe it depends on the context you use it in. Maybe you use it for things that it is not entirely suited for? Just a thought. In my opinion, "me too" isn't childish if used properly. Like, "I love this song!" "Me too!" or, "I love to stay up late at night!" "Me too!" you could do "So do I!" instead, I guess, but "me too" works in my opinion.

Can you think of an example of when/how you've used it?


----------



## Packard

Soleil_Couchant said:


> To the original poster, maybe it depends on the context you use it in. Maybe you use it for things that it is not entirely suited for? Just a thought. In my opinion, "me too" isn't childish if used properly. Like, "I love this song!" "Me too!" or, "I love to stay up late at night!" "Me too!" you could do "So do I!" instead, I guess, but "me too" works in my opinion.
> Can you think of an example of when/how you've used it?



The logical way to resolve this question is to ask it of the person who brought it up in the first place. His friend said it was childish, he should ask that friend why.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Packard, maybe, but I can't talk to that friend. I just thought we could give our opinion on whether his usage was childish or not...


----------



## london calling

Soleil_Couchant said:


> Packard, maybe, but I can't talk to that friend. I just thought we could give our opinion on whether his usage was childish or not...


I trhink we have answered that question. To most of the Brits and Americans on here it's utter rot to say it's childish, given that many of us use it normally.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Geeze nevermind! I wanted to know specifically what context the person used it in, as he didn't give an example! But okay bye lol


----------



## london calling

Soleil_Couchant said:


> Geeze nevermind! I wanted to know specifically what context the person used it in, as he didn't give an example! But okay bye lol


I personally don't consider it childish in any context.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Maybe the friend was just being kind of not nice


----------



## Packard

Soleil_Couchant said:


> Packard, maybe, but I can't talk to that friend. I just thought we could give our opinion on whether his usage was childish or not...



It seems that we’ve all been giving a lot of opinions (mostly that it is not childish).  My point was that  that Akihiro should query the friend who made the comment for a better explanation.  I thought it might not be the words that were childish, but rather the eagerness to constantly agree.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

london calling said:


> I personally don't consider it childish in any context.


That became evident earlier.  I don't know what makes you think you can speak for many of us (post #38).  Many here like to advise learners to use grammatical forms.

You also recommend that people say 'us too', something our learners should also be discouraged from saying, in my view.


----------



## london calling

Thomas Tompion said:


> That became evident earlier.  I don't know what makes you think you can speak for many of us (post #38).  Many here like to advise learners to use grammatical forms.
> 
> You also recommend that people say 'us too', something our learners should also be discouraged from saying, in my view.


You are the only person who has objected to it strongly here.

Just for your information I am fully aware that one should say 'So do I' etc. but learners should be made aware that modern BE usage accepts 'Me, too' happily, AE perhaps a little less.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Packard, etc., or it could be that he uses that instead of saying more or giving fuller answers reflecting his ideas/thoughts. Which sorta goes along with what you said and someone else suggested. But I can sympathize with that, I'm in France and since I'm not the best speaker in the world, I might use more simplified phrases just to get my point across instead of something more elaborate. But that's why I was hoping he could give us some examples of when he uses it


----------



## suzi br

Soleil_Couchant said:


> Geeze nevermind! I wanted to know specifically what context the person used it in, as he didn't give an example! But okay bye lol



Keep yer 'air on. As a matter of fact, this had already been asked (and answered) before you joined in.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Okay, which post? He just said he uses it a lot. I was asking for specific examples. There's no moratorium for when people can reply to threads and try to help. Every person could have something new to offer.


----------



## suzi br

I asked it #7 and he answered #15.


----------



## Packard

Soleil_Couchant said:


> Packard, etc., or it could be that he uses that instead of saying more or giving fuller answers reflecting his ideas/thoughts. Which sorta goes along with what you said and someone else suggested. But I can sympathize with that, I'm in France and since I'm not the best speaker in the world, I might use more simplified phrases just to get my point across instead of something more elaborate. But that's why I was hoping he could give us some examples of when he uses it


More examples will only allow us more guesses as to what his friend meant.  Asking his friend directly will be the only way to get a definitive answer.  

I think that the language question has been answered adequately.  The intent of the speaker is now in question and that is not really a language question and is leading to all these guesses.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

london calling said:


> You are the only person who has objected to it strongly here.


Please read some of the other posts.


----------



## london calling

Thomas Tompion said:


> Please read some of the other posts.


I have. Nobody objected *strongly*. Only you. And that is my final word.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

He didn't give _any_ examples, though, packard. And suzi, as for #15, that only says that he says it "often," which I already mentioned in my previous post.

It's up to him (if he ever comes back) if he wants to enlighten us more. I still think that having more specific examples could shed light on whether he's using it correctly/appropriately or not, even if several of you on here don't agree with me.


----------



## velisarius

Akihiro said:


> it sometimes sounds childish and you don't have to say it often, e*specially in a formal situation*


 (my bolding)

I would object quite strongly to its being used in a formal situation, where it would almost certainly sound too casual. It lacks gravitas, which may be the reason someone said it sounds "childish". A child who gets embarrassed and feels lost for words might resort to a mumbled "Me too". An adult is expected to come up with something more polished if the occasion requires it.

I happily use it in everyday speech, but not every day.

_I like Chinese food.
Mmm...me too.

Edit: _Oh, and don't get me started on "I love you - Me too", which is soooo lame. I wouldn't believe someone who just said "Me too".


----------

